# Expert Commentary -- Evidence-Based Guidelines for the Treatment of IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

GastroenterologyExpert Commentary -- Evidence-Based Guidelines for the Treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome in North AmericaMedscape http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/450697_1


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Interesting research paper.There is an awful lot of anecdotal evidence that suggests otherwise. Either that, or many people suffering from IBS are getting very poor advice from their physicians and are using treatments that do not seem to offer any relief from their symptoms.Jeff


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

there is some disagreement on this whole evidence-based approach in the scientific community but it's interesting that both lotronex and zelnorm are viewed favorably. tom


----------

